# High Speed rail conference in Philadelphia this week



## jacorbett70 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll be at work while this is going on, and the price tag seems quite high, but there is a big High-Speed rail conference in Philly this week:

http://www.uic-highspeed2012.com/

I saw welcome signs and displays at Amtrak/SEPTA 30th St Station:


----------



## Eric S (Jul 8, 2012)

I was in PHL as couple days last week and noticed SEPTA Regional Rail had ads welcoming this conference. Well, the new (Silverliner V?) cars did at least.


----------



## afigg (Jul 8, 2012)

Amtrak is participing in the 8th World Congress on HSR that is being held in Philly. Amtrak has put up a NEC HSR webpage with some links on the lower left. There is also a Amtrak news release on their participation in the conference.

With the HSR conference tie-in, we may see an updated and expanded version of the Next Gen NEC HSR proposal released this week.


----------

